# 64 Paramount rider



## fatbike (May 15, 2020)

This has been a great rider, I built and spec it this about 4-5 years ago with some great parts and did a cold set rear at 135mm to fit a Chris King buzz single speed hub. there has been some repairs done withe top tube and braze ons added on the wrong side for the brake cable, so I didn't feel bad making this bike the way I wanted it. It is pretty practical around town and commuted this bike 365 days a year for a good 3 years, it is now semi retired; I built a 82 Trek 710 full Reynolds 531as my new daily commuter.


----------



## geosbike (May 15, 2020)

very kool


----------



## PfishB (May 15, 2020)

Digging the portier rack.


----------



## fatbike (May 17, 2020)




----------



## geosbike (May 17, 2020)

what are the mud guards


----------



## Sven (May 17, 2020)

Nice ride. That is a serious front rack


----------



## fatbike (May 18, 2020)

geosbike said:


> what are the mud guards



VO hammered, they have held pretty well and did a littler repair on the rear, but I would like to replace them eventually with Honjo guards.


----------



## fatbike (May 18, 2020)

Sven said:


> Nice ride. That is a serious front rack



Thank you, VO rack, the best thing besides having a custom one built; these work well.


----------



## sworley (May 18, 2020)

Very neat Paramount and dare I say more usable than a stock ‘64? Good on ya!


----------



## fatbike (May 20, 2020)

sworley said:


> Very neat Paramount and dare I say more usable than a stock ‘64? Good on ya!



Thank you. These old well build frames are great for todays riding if you update the bike. Reynolds 531 stays and fork absorb the road well and light weight enough plus strong. Building vintage road bikes with a mixture of years done tastefully is the way to go for me.


----------



## sworley (May 20, 2020)

I had the same exact intentions with a '68 P11 earlier this year but it was slightly too big for me. It was hard to swallow the costs involved for a frame too large. Bummer.


----------



## fatbike (May 28, 2020)

sworley said:


> I had the same exact intentions with a '68 P11 earlier this year but it was slightly too big for me. It was hard to swallow the costs involved for a frame too large. Bummer.



No fun and know that pain.


----------

